# Recommend me some Arnold Bax, please...?



## Steve Wright (Mar 13, 2015)

I am liking what I read about him - not least as a Sibelius fan - and would very much like to dip in somewhere reasonably accessible and melodic. 
http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/Name/Arnold-Bax/Composer/793-1
Thank you!


----------



## Ali Ben Sawali (May 3, 2015)

Symphonies 1 and 7 on the Lyrita label are an absolute must.


----------



## Celloman (Sep 30, 2006)

Bax is one of my favorite British composers. Some of his greatest works are:

Symphony No. 3
Symphony No. 6
Tintagel
The Garden of Fand
The Happy Forest

I would recommend Vernon Handley for the symphonies and "Bax Orchestral Works: Vol. 3" with Bryden Thomson for the tone poems, both on the Chandos label.


----------



## PITBULL (May 4, 2015)

Bax is a backwater of British music, his 2nd symphony sounds like bad film music. At one point you hear a little oriental tune and you can imagine a chinaman walking in. A backwater in British music and a puddle in the world scheme of things, Don't waste too much of your time on him or expect hidden masterpieces.


----------



## Andolink (Oct 29, 2012)

Pitbull is dead wrong about Bax. His 2nd Symphony is a masterpiece IMO (my favorite of the 7). Symphonies 1, 6 and 7 are essential. His chamber music is extremely good to.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

_Symphony no.1_, _Tintagel_, the _Symphonic Variations _for piano & orchestra are some of his immediately appealing works.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2015)

I find his symphonies are actually among the works that leave me most indifferent. Works I do enjoy would certainly include:

Tintagel
November Woods
Symphonic Variations
Winter Legends
Viola Sonata
Phantasy Sonata


----------



## Antiquarian (Apr 29, 2014)

Let me be a contrarian and suggest his Tone Poems, like Roscatha, or Into the Twilight. I like the series produced by Chandos, with Bryden Thomson conducting the Ulster Orchestra. My favourite of the series is the second, that includes In the Fairy Hills.


----------



## papsrus (Oct 7, 2014)

I'm new to Bax, but was immediately impressed by his tone poems.

Have yet to wade fully into his symphonies, but have the BBC Philharmonic set with Handley  recommended by Celloman above on hand.

And this one for the tone poems. London Philharmonic with Boult.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

The symphonic poems (try November woods, Tintagel, The garden of Fand).
The symphonies (try #1,2,3,6)
The concertante works (try the violin concerto and the cello concerto)
The chamber music (try the string quartets and the harp quintet)
The piano works (try the sonatas first)

One of my favourite composers.


----------



## Avey (Mar 5, 2013)

+ 1 to the chamber recommendations. His Quartet and Harp Quintet are fantastic.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

Another chamber work with nice counterpoint.


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm with the people recommending Chamber music.
This naxos CD is fab.


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

I would add Spring Fire to what's already been suggested:


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

If _Tintagel_ doesn't sell you on Bax, nothing else he wrote will.

_Tintagel _is a masterpiece, one of the most poignant works ever composed. Not unlike Bax's symphonies of which each is a delight -- strong, powerful, numinous, haunting, and always beautiful.


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

Even though I am a big fan of Bax, there is very little I can add to the above suggestions. If one can get into the music of Bax, it is magnificent.

Not all symphonies have to end like a volcano eruption. Bax was master of quite endings in his symphonies: _Second, Third Six and Seventh_. For me one of the most exquisite is the ending of the _Second_. Right now I am listening to the Bryden Thomas recording.


----------



## Steve Wright (Mar 13, 2015)

Thanks everyone, very illuminating responses. I might start with a few Tone Poems - their names are so atmospheric!
I'll post here how I'm doing with my Bax journey...
S


----------



## bz3 (Oct 15, 2015)

I've slowly gotten into Bax's symphonies lately. What a treasure! Foolishly I had generally considered them to be minor works in the genre; now I think they are among the most important 20th century works. The 3rd symphony made it click, but I tend to agree with the critics that the 6th is a masterpiece. Looking forward to getting into the tone poems and chamber works over the next few months.


----------



## BeatriceB (May 3, 2021)




----------



## golfer72 (Jan 27, 2018)

make sure you check out his piano works as well. the four sonatas are very good. Ive always been fascinated with Bax and find the more i listen the more i like. Favorite work is probably Sym 3 and especially the final epilogue


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

A good composer who wrote a lot of enjoyable music and some that is great. A minor composer but worthwhile.


----------

